# Public Land film



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

OnxMaps and Tim Burnett (Solohntr) put together a pretty nice short film project on public land give it a watch when you have time


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I personally have a hard time relating to this guy. Professional hunting has always to me seemed not quite right, no matter how noble and ethical the pursuit might be. Very few among us can spend weeks on end wondering the hills. Watching guys like this does give many of us a chance to fantasize and wish that was us, but alas, hunting for most of us poor slobs comes down to weekends and short vacation time. I don't see this guy as nearly as great of advocate for the preservation of public land as Randy Newberg and somehow he always seems get a commercial message in there somehow.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> I personally have a hard time relating to this guy. Professional hunting has always to me seemed not quite right, no matter how noble and ethical the pursuit might be. Very few among us can spend weeks on end wondering the hills. Watching guys like this does give many of us a chance to fantasize and wish that was us, but alas, hunting for most of us poor slobs comes down to weekends and short vacation time. I don't see this guy as nearly as great of advocate for the preservation of public land as Randy Newberg and somehow he always seems get a commercial message in there somehow.


If we're comparing everyone to Randy Newberg, we're all screwed when it comes to advocacy. I think it's important to have as many voices as possible speaking out in support of Public Lands. Maybe we can't relate as much to his profession, but I think we're grasping at straws a bit trying to poke holes in someone advocating for public lands.

I love Solo Hunter, and Tim Burnett is a family guy who appreciates public land and hunting and has found a way to make money doing so. Good on him for doing so, and for using the platform he's built to advocate in his own way for the preservation of our ability to utilize public lands for hunting and fishing.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I personally have a hard time relating to this guy. Professional hunting has always to me seemed not quite right, no matter how noble and ethical the pursuit might be. Very few among us can spend weeks on end wondering the hills. Watching guys like this does give many of us a chance to fantasize and wish that was us, but alas, hunting for most of us poor slobs comes down to weekends and short vacation time. I don't see this guy as nearly as great of advocate for the preservation of public land as Randy Newberg and somehow he always seems get a commercial message in there somehow.


He found a way to make money living the American dream most of us who hunt dream about? Whats bad about that. He is a great advocate for hunting, hunts in a very good way, and is a great representative and advocate for our cause. Do we all have that much time? No, but some of us also have more vacation time than others and none of us are in the exactly same situation, I just don't see any diminishment of what he does or advocates for just because he makes a living off of it, I would too if I could. Steven Rinella is a great guy and representative as well. Randy Newberg is one of the best for sure and it is admirable he holds a full time job just like the rest of us in the wake of also being a huge proponent of public lands and the hunting way of life. I agree Randy Newberg is probably the best and most relatable one of them out there to all of us because he literally works and hunts when he can like the rest of us. Some guys make a living out of it while also representing it very well, kudos to them.


----------

